# Need a Lathe - NOW!



## JEWLSCustoms (May 11, 2021)

I need to get a lathe to turn 2" aluminum stock.  I'm finding that EVERYTHING is on BO.  I've just joined the forum, and found that PM, Eisen, and a few other are well respected on here, but most of their machines are BO too.  

My question - I can get a Grizzly benchtop G0752 10" x 22" Variable-Speed Lathe for about #400 with a bench, or the larger more expensive  Grizzly G0776 13" x 40" Gunsmithing Lathe with DRO for about double that.  

Seems that every says if you can afford the bigger one, get it.  Would I be disappointed with either one?
John


----------



## jwmelvin (May 11, 2021)

There’s a huge difference between those two lathes. If you are in a rush (i.e. care about time) or are making your 2” stock considerably smaller by machining, then you will benefit from the larger machine.

I have a G0602 and recently bought an older Clausing 12x36. The difference is significant, and the 13x40 is a considerable step further. Not just size capacity but the way it takes a cut is much more solid, meaning roughing cuts can go faster and, for example, interrupted cuts are less of an issue.


----------



## kb58 (May 11, 2021)

The "NOW" bit in your title is worrying. This is when you need to do a lot of research to carefully make the right decision. Now OTOH, if you're a money making shop, and NEED one now, yeah okay, anything will do as long as it machines as fast as you need. Choosing the right lathe can take months, and then there's actually finding what you've chosen.


----------



## JEWLSCustoms (May 11, 2021)

OK - gonna go with the G0776!  Wish me luck!


----------



## JEWLSCustoms (May 11, 2021)

kb58 said:


> The "NOW" bit in your title is worrying.


I am a money making business - and I'm currently working on a two week lead with 40 orders in waiting.  I need to be able to get one ASAP (my other source dried up, and now I'm stuck without the capability).


----------



## kb58 (May 11, 2021)

Okay, fair enough!


----------



## markba633csi (May 11, 2021)

I think you'll be glad you got the bigger 13x40-  good choice! Grizzly has good customer service and parts, and their manuals are decent too
-Mark


----------



## Winegrower (May 11, 2021)

If I had to turn 2” stock, I would look for a lathe that would have a bore large enough to accommodate that through the headstock.   You will save on material and aggravation.


----------



## extropic (May 12, 2021)

Have you considered posting a thread looking for someone to make your parts?

There is a forum here, specifically for that.









						CAN YOU MAKE SOMETHING FOR ME?
					

You need a part or some tooling. You can't or don't want to make it. Maybe someone here can do it for you.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## NC Rick (May 12, 2021)

13 x 40 is a nice sized lathe.  You can do a lot with that. I hope it works out perfectly!  let us know how you like it and post pics!


----------



## rabler (May 12, 2021)

I bought a G0752Z a few years ago.  It was definitely more of a project than an immediately functional tool.  I had to do quite a bit of work to get a machine I was satisfied with.  Likely I just had a bad experience, but I think you'll be pleased with the larger lathe.  Undoubtably, bigger is better


----------



## Janderso (May 12, 2021)

JEWLSCustoms said:


> I need to get a lathe to turn 2" aluminum stock.  I'm finding that EVERYTHING is on BO.  I've just joined the forum, and found that PM, Eisen, and a few other are well respected on here, but most of their machines are BO too.
> 
> My question - I can get a Grizzly benchtop G0752 10" x 22" Variable-Speed Lathe for about #400 with a bench, or the larger more expensive  Grizzly G0776 13" x 40" Gunsmithing Lathe with DRO for about double that.
> 
> ...


I saw MSC had some mid size lathes available, Kent and Eisen I believe


----------



## Janderso (May 12, 2021)

JEWLSCustoms said:


> I need to get a lathe to turn 2" aluminum stock.  I'm finding that EVERYTHING is on BO.  I've just joined the forum, and found that PM, Eisen, and a few other are well respected on here, but most of their machines are BO too.
> 
> My question - I can get a Grizzly benchtop G0752 10" x 22" Variable-Speed Lathe for about #400 with a bench, or the larger more expensive  Grizzly G0776 13" x 40" Gunsmithing Lathe with DRO for about double that.
> 
> ...


How far is Charlotte VT?








						LeBlond Regal Metal Turning Lathe 19" x 54" - tools - by owner - sale
					

For sale is a LeBlond Regal Servo Shift 19" x 54" metal turning lathe. It is a 220 volt, 3 phase machine with a 7.5 HP spindle motor. It comes with a 12” 3 jaw chuck, a 12” 4 jaw chuck, Jacobs...



					binghamton.craigslist.org


----------



## Dabbler (May 12, 2021)

I'm a LeBlond fanboy.  that is a very nice machine...


----------



## JEWLSCustoms (May 13, 2021)

Janderso said:


> How far is Charlotte VT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is: that's a 3P machine.  Only have 1P in my small shop.


----------



## JEWLSCustoms (May 13, 2021)

NC Rick said:


> 13 x 40 is a nice sized lathe.  You can do a lot with that. I hope it works out perfectly!  let us know how you like it and post pics!


Thanks - I've just got notice that it shipped - hopefully be here next week!  Time to make room in the garage!  

In looking at other Grizzly tools (ok, well, just the metal horizontal band saws) they really look like nice pieces.  I bought an entry level Baileigh, and although it's been a workhorse for me, I feel that the Baileigh items are a bit overpriced.


----------



## Janderso (May 13, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> I'm a LeBlond fanboy.  that is a very nice machine...


It is a bit large though for a hobby lathe.
I'm a fan too Dabbler


----------



## rabler (May 13, 2021)

JEWLSCustoms said:


> Thanks - I've just got notice that it shipped - hopefully be here next week!  Time to make room in the garage!
> 
> In looking at other Grizzly tools (ok, well, just the metal horizontal band saws) they really look like nice pieces.  I bought an entry level Baileigh, and although it's been a workhorse for me, I feel that the Baileigh items are a bit overpriced.


I'm happy with my Grizzly horizontal band saw.  I got the swivel head with the coolant reservoir (G0613) as an upgrade from the basic 4 x 6 bandsaw from harbor freight, or maybe northern tool.


----------



## NC Rick (May 13, 2021)

I bought a 17” 2hp Grizzly wood/metal vertical saw about 3 years ago.  It is made in Taiwan and i am very happy owning it.  I found 3 things i think should be fixed. 1 mitre slot in the table is not machined correctly (Grizzly replaced the table but while better it still isnt right). 2 lowest speed is 100 ft/min and 50 or 60 ft/min would be prefered.  3 speed readout is manual switching by pushing a button and defaults to wood rpm readout (speed from vfd/motor). I cut nearly exclusively metal so they got it wrong! ;-).  Good service and great value otherwise.  The Doall of my dreams wont fit in my garage…


----------



## JEWLSCustoms (May 19, 2021)

It arrived yesterday!  Overall, I'm pretty happy with the perceived quality - still in the process of unboxing and setting up.  There was some minor cosmetic damage to the "stringer" that attaches to both legs of the machine, that has the model number stenciled on it.  It was not attached to the lathe, and it was bouncing around during shipping (it's the part laying next to the orange foot brake).  So far though, so good.


----------



## rabler (May 19, 2021)

NC Rick said:


> I bought a 17” 2hp Grizzly wood/metal vertical saw about 3 years ago.  It is made in Taiwan and i am very happy owning it.  I found 3 things i think should be fixed. 1 mitre slot in the table is not machined correctly (Grizzly replaced the table but while better it still isnt right). 2 lowest speed is 100 ft/min and 50 or 60 ft/min would be prefered.  3 speed readout is manual switching by pushing a button and defaults to wood rpm readout (speed from vfd/motor). I cut nearly exclusively metal so they got it wrong! ;-).  Good service and great value otherwise.  The Doall of my dreams wont fit in my garage…


I have the same saw, generally happy with it.  I would add the little insert they provide for right around the blade is somewhat cheesey.


----------



## Dabbler (May 19, 2021)

@NC Rick @rabler these things are fixable.  I reprogrammed my VFD in my 18" 1.5 HP vertical saw and got my 60 SFPM.  I made a better insert out of nylon that works better than the factory.


----------



## rabler (May 19, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> @NC Rick @rabler these things are fixable.  I reprogrammed my VFD in my 18" 1.5 HP vertical saw and got my 60 SFPM.  I made a better insert out of nylon that works better than the factory.


I know my Grizzly mill had a Delta VFD that did not come with the faceplate (no LEDs or pushbottons).  When that VFD died, Grizzly wanted almost $1000 for a replacement.  I found the matching VFD, and the part number for the VFD faceplate, cost about $470 delivered.  Of course I had to reprogram it myself, and wait about three weeks for it to arrive.  But for the $500+ bucks saved, well worth it.  

And yes, making a new insert is on my to-do list.  A very long to-do list that includes rebuilding the master bathroom now that it has been gutted, building a new shop, and getting the Monarch 612 and 10EE's functional.  But, happy to say I cut my first chips with the K&T this morning!


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 19, 2021)

JEWLSCustoms said:


> It arrived yesterday!  Overall, I'm pretty happy with the perceived quality - still in the process of unboxing and setting up.  There was some minor cosmetic damage to the "stringer" that attaches to both legs of the machine, that has the model number stenciled on it.  It was not attached to the lathe, and it was bouncing around during shipping (it's the part laying next to the orange foot brake).  So far though, so good.



You should enjoy that thing immensely.


----------



## Cheeseking (May 20, 2021)

Congrats on the new machine You will love having the foot brake, especially if its single phase. Waiting for coast down stinks. I’d get those DRO cables laying in the chip pan tied up and out of the way. That would drive me bananas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JEWLSCustoms (May 24, 2021)

Cheeseking said:


> Congrats on the new machine You will love having the foot brake, especially if its single phase. Waiting for coast down stinks. I’d get those DRO cables laying in the chip pan tied up and out of the way. That would drive me bananas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copy that.  I though it was a little Busch league too when I say that during the unboxing.


----------



## JEWLSCustoms (May 27, 2021)

JEWLSCustoms said:


> Copy that.  I though it was a little Busch league too when I say that during the unboxing.


So when the lathe arrived, the "stringer" as Grizzly called it, was not attached and got scratched up.  They sent me a new one, but it didn't have the model number vinyl sticker, so I did some 10' body work on it, and added some stripes. I put the new one on the backside for double support.  I was surprised to see how much movement the is on the tailstock leg of the bench without the stringer in place.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice lathe!  I like the stripe too!


----------

